# RC-135 kit



## SamwiseVT (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello all;
I just finished one of the old AMT RC-135 kits that my dad had in the attic. I'm looking around online to find another one, but I didn't realize these things were so rare. Anyone know where I can find one?

PS, I'll post pictures of the build as soon as I get them off of my camera.

Thanks!
~Sam


----------



## USAF-Retired (Jan 2, 2011)

*Interested in your Photos*

SamwiseVT:
I have that very kit in my collection and have been looking for pictures of a finished kits before I start on mine to use as a guide. Let me know if you had any real problems with buikding it. Thank you.
USAF Retired


----------



## SamwiseVT (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi there!
No, i had no real problems to speak of. The only issue I experienced was a bit of warping since the kit was sitting in the attic for so long. I thought most of the kit decals were incorrect, so I created a series of custom decals to model the tail number of the plane my dad flew on his finnie flight, as it appeared when he flew it. Here are a few pics of the finished product (albeit a few years late....), the rest can be seen in my main album here.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

great job!!!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice job.....Cheers Mark


----------



## USAF-Retired (Jan 2, 2011)

I have to agree with the others, excellent job. Brings back good memories of my time at Offutt AFB. I spent many hours around these aircraft. Thanks for sharing.
USAF-Retired


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice, never saw one built before


----------



## RobOd (Sep 27, 2013)

Beautiful!! I have had this model for years and have never built it. You give me the inspiration to do so.

I am a 20 year Air Force veteran. I actually flew on the real RC-135 with this tail number.


----------

